# Brushed installen



## chell (20. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen Brush runtergeladen (habe PS CS). Wie kann ich den nun installieren und einsetzten? 


Vielen Dank

Mfg

chell


----------



## Trinity X (20. November 2004)

Hi,

speichere sie einfach in den Ordner "...Programme/Photoshop CS/Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen".
Dann Photoshop neu starten, Pinselwerkzeug auswählen, Liste der verfügbaren Pinselsammlungen ansehen, fertig.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## aTa (20. November 2004)

Es reicht den Brush in den Ordner zu laden, Photoshop muss man net neu starten


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2004)

Beim nächsten Mal zu so etwas grundlegenden am besten das Handbuch aufschlafen, das geht weitaus schneller als hier zu fragen  *F1* falls das Handbuch als Monitorunterlage dient.


----------

